# It's Time For Tightness!



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

We are heading out for a few day on the Boobytrap for some Daytime Swordfishing with Brett and crew plus fellow 2Coolers JGale, Cat Tales!


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Goodluck keep us posted


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck men!
Weather looks good till late Thursday.
Wish I was there!


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

Y'all have fun. Gonna be out Tuesday, ourselves. Not as far out though.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Get Tight SUCKA!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope you have a good trip. Can't wait to see tight lines. Get Tight Sucka's!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeeee hawwwww.

It's about dang time!

Stay safe!


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Get tight Josh!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Some people have all the luck!! Hammer 'em Brett and Joey!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

29 page thread forthcoming? Me thinks so


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope y'all have a safe and productive trip. I know Brett has been ready for a while now. May the weather goddess smile on your adventure.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Get tight, and be safe.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope Brett didn't forget the cookies.... Lol


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

any reports as of yet? They have bound to have been tight multiple times already


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I guess no one has been in contact for a play by play this time. 

Looks like there are some nasty storms chasing after them! Stay safe and stay dry!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

I talked to him last night and was giving him a heads up about the storms he said there satelite weather went out so i gave him couple coordinates for the position of the big cell off of corpus...havent talked to him this morning yet


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope y'all are killing them swords sucka's!!!
Here's my MJ in Miami, going crazy eating the bait he can't wait to get tight too!
Hope to see this'd flags flying Booby Trap!

DL :dance:


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

MJ is getting anxious here in Miami, too!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Brett said they made it through the storms had to fight em all night in 40-50knot winds


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah that cell that popped out of corpus looked ugly on the radar...watched it till three am texting updates...nasty


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

What a night to lose your weather...


Cody C


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

****, 40 knots is a lot of wind, even in Brett's boat. This thing is really blowing up this morning.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Brett said they made it through the storms had to fight em all night in 40-50knot winds


any tightness report during yalls convo?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

just got text they been hooked up for an hour and she hasnt come up yet brett said it feels like a nice one


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Jason just landed his first sword 150#....dropped back down and joey is tight suckasss


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

awesome! sounds like they are getting after it now


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

At 4:17 joeys fish pulled out another 1000ft waiting on another update


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like the boobytrap and crew is doing what it knows best, catchin them swords!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Go Boobytrap Go. Thx for the updates flight cancelled.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Boated joeys fish 89" 275# sword looks like this weather might have the big ones biting


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang nice fish, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get em' CONO!!!

DL


----------



## Lippy (Mar 22, 2011)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Jason just landed his first sword 150#


THAT'S MY BOY!! Very excited for you!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

So happy that these treads are starting up again, can't wait for the video


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We just got in.. Didn't have cell service most of the time... Thanks for all the cool replies and updates on the weather... Just got thru watching Mat our new mate, Joey, and Jason eat their first swordfish Starburst ... We have some great pics and videos from the trip... I'll get some up ASAP... 6 2coolers on this trip what a blast... Going to get this swordfish baged up pics and video coming soon... Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

What was the final count? On fish...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sounds awesome as always


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Only 2 swords... We pulled the hook on 6 more.. They wouldn't eat and were full .. We did some new stuff this trip and I'll post a pic or 2 of that... Weren't looking for a lot of them as much as trying out some new equipment .. Then Joey spent 3 hours of our day fighting swords lol.. We gave him a hard time about burning up the day lol.. That will be on the video.. What a blast with our 2cool buddies ... Here is a live pic of Joey and Jason at the dock...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

What did joeys fish weigh ? That bill is huge


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Prob 275 maybe a little more


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are some big boys...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice trip fellas. Glad you got to get out and looks like a fun time


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys hand cranking them Swords or using electric reels?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm soooo jealous! Nice catch and good to see y'all are after em again!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Only 2 swords... We pulled the hook on 6 more.. They wouldn't eat and were full .. We did some new stuff this trip and I'll post a pic or 2 of that... Weren't looking for a lot of them as much as trying out some new equipment .. Then Joey spent 3 hours of our day fighting swords lol.. We gave him a hard time about burning up the day lol.. That will be on the video.. What a blast with our 2cool buddies ... Here is a live pic of Joey and Jason at the dock...
> View attachment 609137


Nice trip bro!


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Congrats guys on the nice swords. Jason I know you have to be pretty pumped up after a trip like that.

Andy


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

It was great fishing with an awesome group of guys. Good times! Josh and Jason are great to have on the boat. Matt had a great first trip on the Booby Trap. Brett and Jeff, of course, ... Business as usual. Thanks for a great trip everyone!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice fish Brett! I am glad you guys made it through all the weather, but most of all, back before this norther blows through here shortly.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats! Went by you guys twice (out, and then back in) while you were hooked up. Gotta see why my radio is acting up. Glad you got her/them in the boat. Got within 18 miles of floaters and 4-6s and howling wind had me nervous about how bad NWS and others missed on their fcst. Stayed in at Tequila and later Sunrise through the night.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of Joey and Jasons Daytime Swordfish from the trip.. Ill post several more later... Just had a few minutes here so thought I would get a couple up. Working on Video too... .. Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics, looks like they had a good time!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The trip was good time! With nasty weather The Boobytrap Fishing Team still put us on fish. Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap is dream come true more than once really cool! Capt. Ahab thanks for the invite brother as always you found the bite with 5 second tightness!! Jason and Joey you guys are top notch on the boat and a pleasure to be around! Now the sickness of Swordfish Withdraw starts all over again!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got to the house and still on cloud 9!! What an awesome trip with a truly great group of guys. Being on the boat and seeing things first hand will be something I never forget. Catching my first sword was everything I thought it would be and MORE! I can't wait to see it when Dan gets done painting it up!!

Brett, Jeff, Matt, Josh, and Joey, thank you all for one heck of a trip and the hospitality. I don't know if I have ever laughed so much. 

To the sword whisperer, thank you for the invite and putting up with my constant barrage of questions. I feel like I am ready to get tight now! My offshore addiction is now a full blown disease. Can't wait to put my knowledge to the test. 

Get tight suckas!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great Trip guys*

Glad everyone Faired well thru the weather and still got Tight.
Were there any Flyin Fish Type Pranks pulled out on this trip???
Glad you guys had fun...Wished I could have been there.
B.P.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats guys, nice pics!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Glad everyone Faired well thru the weather and still got Tight.
> Were there any Flyin Fish Type Pranks pulled out on this trip???
> Glad you guys had fun...Wished I could have been there.
> B.P.


Were there any pranks.....? Just the whole trip! I think someone slipped something in my drank!!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

CAT TALES said:


> Were there any pranks.....? Just the whole trip! I think someone slipped something in my drank!!!


LMAO!! I'm just "meandering" around the house fixing to fix some fresh tile and swordfish for dinner that was swimming around less than 24 hours ago :biggrin:

Missed ya Big Pappa! This summer it is tightness time brother


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

jgale said:


> Just got to the house and still on cloud 9!! What an awesome trip with a truly great group of guys. Being on the boat and seeing things first hand will be something I never forget. Catching my first sword was everything I thought it would be and MORE! I can't wait to see it when Dan gets done painting it up!!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Shodmo (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats on your catch! Glad you guys made it through the bad weather monday night!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the great trip. Glad you all got through the storm alright. My friend and i were re-spooling reels in our garage when the storm hit Corpus and it was a good one with some strong winds. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

matthewsart said:


> jgale said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to the house and still on cloud 9!! What an awesome trip with a truly great group of guys. Being on the boat and seeing things first hand will be something I never forget. Catching my first sword was everything I thought it would be and MORE! I can't wait to see it when Dan gets done painting it up!!
> ...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the great trip!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

matthewsart said:


> jgale said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to the house and still on cloud 9!! What an awesome trip with a truly great group of guys. Being on the boat and seeing things first hand will be something I never forget. Catching my first sword was everything I thought it would be and MORE! I can't wait to see it when Dan gets done painting it up!!
> ...


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Way to go Matt

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Disco Lady said:


> Glad you got tight.... Ggale, those trips are amazing for sure. Glad you boys got back safe after thos wicked storms you had out there.
> 
> DL :bluefish:


Thanks DL! That storm was somethin else. About 3:30am it was pretty hairy for a while.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad not out on the water today.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Still working on video ... Hope to have it up soon.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Little fresh sword going at the same time .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see how the video turns out!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Little fresh sword going at the same time .. Capt. Ahab
> View attachment 609805


I ooooouuuuughttttttttaaaa send ya a reddie over thathwell:

Glad(at the least) y'all made it back Brett and crew.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> I ooooouuuuughttttttttaaaa send ya a reddie over thathwell:
> 
> Glad(at the least) y'all made it back Brett and crew.


x2

I had peanut butter an jelly for dinner:headknock

Sounds like a good trip, can't wait for the video!!:bounce:


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Little fresh sword going at the same time .. Capt. Ahab
> View attachment 609805


That looks sweet.....sucka!!:smile:

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm working on it.. It's saying some of the files " clips " are bad:/.. Hope to have it up soon but having to remove some of the video .. Hope to have it loaded this eve..


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I'm working on it.. It's saying some of the files " clips " are bad:/.. Hope to have it up soon but having to remove some of the video .. Hope to have it loaded this eve..


Oh no.......C'mon Brett. Show the 2Cool world the truth about the Booby Trap!!!

Well.... Maybe not the whole truth!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> Oh no.......C'mon Brett. Show the 2Cool world the truth about the Booby Trap!!!
> 
> Well.... Maybe not the whole truth!


lol... working on it bro... Here is why swords can be hard to catch on the back side of the moon..


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> lol... working on it bro... Here is why swords can be hard to catch on the back side of the moon..


are those flyers mixed in there with the squid?!
snookered


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> I'm working on it.. It's saying some of the files " clips " are bad:/.. Hope to have it up soon but having to remove some of the video .. Hope to have it loaded this eve..


Is it the video I sent you from my phone? I can change the format if you need. Maybe because it's apple... If not then I blame Joey! :rotfl:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> lol... working on it bro... Here is why swords can be hard to catch on the back side of the moon..


GAHHHH THAT LOOKS LIKE SOME SEAFOOD GUMBO FROM THE CORNER STORE IN DOWNTOWN FREEPORThwell:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Got it done its loading... I didn't get to use much of our best footage .. We will blame it on Joey even though it's not his fault ... It's taking a while to load but looks like its going thru... I don't know what happened :/ .. No underwater footage.. I can watch it but it won't load... Half the other frames I tried to use were the same.. But I did get something together.. Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com

The fish in the swords stomach are viper fish and squid..


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll take the blame. I'm the youngest of 5 kids....I get blamed for everything!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> I'll take the blame. I'm the youngest of 5 kids....I get blamed for everything!!!


We had a blast picking on you the 2-3 hours you were locked in the chair :slimer:... Movies says 97% couple of more minutes... Ill have it up soon.. Few more pics... Go to our website to buy your* Reel Crankie*... See the sponsor page. Without the* LP* this trip we may have never found the swords even though we hand cranked these fish it took 4 stops and lots of moving around trolling the* LP* again this trip.. *The LP found them again...* www.boobytrapfishingteam.com Capt. Ahab


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done boys! First of many for the season im sure!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the video of the trip.. Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> lol... working on it bro... Here is why swords can be hard to catch on the back side of the moon..


Bait for the next trip! LOL


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great Video. Congrats to all !!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Darn fine video capt! 

I think I am still picking starburst out of my teeth... And Joey, you can thank me later that you were able to be involved with the starburst ritual :rotfl:

"Don't come on the boobytrap, it's all lies" LMAO!! 

Thanks again for one heck of a great time and all the hospitality! Everyone on this trip is first class and I think Matt is a great addition to the well oiled machine you have in place. Thinking back, that sword I caught I believe was the one that hit bottom and you yelled "TIGHT" within 3 cranks of the reel. Unbelievable that you can pick the spot and drop the bait right in his mouth! 

Get Tight Sucka!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Brett, You are getting awesome at making those videos.......

Joey, proud of you getting that big ole sword!
Now have more to talk about while standing around your place!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, You are getting awesome at making those videos.......
> 
> Joey, proud of you getting that big ole sword!
> Now have more to talk about while standing around your place!


 Thanks Bro.. I couldn't use most of the footage.. Ill figure that out before next trip.. Looks like a nice window coming this week hope it holds.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bjd76 said:


> Congrats! Went by you guys twice (out, and then back in) while you were hooked up. Gotta see why my radio is acting up. Glad you got her/them in the boat. Got within 18 miles of floaters and 4-6s and howling wind had me nervous about how bad NWS and others missed on their fcst. Stayed in at Tequila and later Sunrise through the night.


 Glad ya'll made it in safe it was blowing pretty good.. The radio was load but couldn't understand you.. Need to get that sucker fixed bro.. Hope you never need it but still... Looks like the weather is going to be good Monday-Wed.. Hope to see ya out there.. Thanks agian.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

matthewsart said:


> jgale said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to the house and still on cloud 9!! What an awesome trip with a truly great group of guys. Being on the boat and seeing things first hand will be something I never forget. Catching my first sword was everything I thought it would be and MORE! I can't wait to see it when Dan gets done painting it up!!
> ...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The video turned out great I sure had fun with Joey in the chair!!!! It is always a blast hanging out with fellow 2 coolers who like having a great time. Looks like the weather may give you a better shot at putting the whopping you have been waiting all winter for on them. Maybe they will be eating instead of swatting!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well done boys! First of many for the season im sure!


 Thanks Tim... I knew the bite was going to be hard to find ... I talked or got emails from 3 boats that struck out just before we left.. We broke out the LP and found the swords... If you look in the video you will see the "LP" old faithful is plugged in :biggrin:... The fish were in a place that we have had little success and wouldn't have even stopped there hand cranking with out the LP to figure them out.. They were very scattered.. We found the depth they were at and started hitting them on the drop.. We had 2 follow it down for an instant bite but the LP showed us we were fishing under them - 400' under them :spineyes:.. That is why the LP is such a great tool and piece of fishing equiptment when targeting Daytime Swordfish.. Thanks Tim see ya soon my brother... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> The video turned out great I sure had fun with Joey in the chair!!!! It is always a blast hanging out with fellow 2 coolers who like having a great time. Looks like the weather may give you a better shot at putting the whopping you have been waiting all winter for on them. Maybe they will be eating instead of swatting!!


I hope so... Thanks Josh as always you are welcome on the Booby Trap... We had a blast! Thanks for everything you do! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Darn fine video capt!
> 
> I think I am still picking starburst out of my teeth... And Joey, you can thank me later that you were able to be involved with the starburst ritual :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bro! It is amazing how many great folks we have met here on 2cool... Looking forward to doing some more swordfishing and deer hunting with your youngster this year... We had a blast and you my friend are first class! Maybe next time we will have better weather LOL.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> I'll take the blame. I'm the youngest of 5 kids....I get blamed for everything!!!


 Joey Ill see ya in a few minutes I think that 40 mile MPH wind took my squash plants out sad2sm... Thanks for everything my brother... You are an animal in the fighting chair!!!!! :dance:... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Bro.. I couldn't use most of the footage.. Ill figure that out before next trip.. Looks like a nice window coming this week hope it holds.. Capt. Ahab


I could clear my schedule when the weather gets better!! 
I'd have to bring extra undies for mess I'd make over that chance!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I could clear my schedule when the weather gets better!!
> I'd have to bring extra undies for mess I'd make over that chance!


 You always have nothing but kind words my friend... Pm. me your number... Capt. Ahab


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great video!! Finally somethin new to watch a few times haha


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job on the video! I'm still trying to figure out what y'all were stickin' in my ear!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Yall Dunn GoouD!*

Thumbs Up Fella's









Love the videos...

still on my bucket list 

​


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Capt Ahab.....ya'll always set the bar. All of us 2coolers are so proud of what you have accomplished. I have a situation that I would like to present to THE BOOBYTRAP. I introuced my wife of 3 years to offshore fishing. She is the first one to get a hook in the water and last hook out. She is hardcore. Her dream is a billfish, I would rather do this from our boat. I have never seen a woman catch a sword. PLEASE shoot me a pm as to the cost of doing it "in style" with your expertise. Trapper


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Bro.. I couldn't use most of the footage.. Ill figure that out before next trip.. Looks like a nice window coming this week hope it holds.. Capt. Ahab


Brett, you ever need a video guy or even just video advice, give me a shout. It is kind of what I do for a living.

Awesome trip and footage. Looks a little sporty in a few of those shots!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great video Brett, waiting for the next one already!-Mike


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome stuff! I sure do enjoy watching the tightness now after fishing with Drillher and getting the broadbill fishing bug! it sure is something special! 
Great start for the season!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very Nice Boy's!!:cheers:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great video*

Yall done good as always:brew2:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks everyone again for all the cool replies!* Its a blast meeting all the folks here on 2cool and sharing the trips! Looks like a small weather window Monday - Wed hope to get back out... This thread has been a blast! Thanks a million! Capt. Ahab/Brett


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope you guys get back out there,looks like a lotta fun fishing with you guys!!! Hey brett my girlfriend has been bugging me about purchasing some of those juju sticks,the mj series..any chance you could hook a brother up??? Thanks!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Hope you guys get back out there,looks like a lotta fun fishing with you guys!!! Hey brett my girlfriend has been bugging me about purchasing some of those juju sticks,the mj series..any chance you could hook a brother up??? Thanks!!


I have a few MJs left, and can get them to you.. I am just getting people to donate the money to the Everyday Heroes... If you want a painted Swordfish Bill on it I get a great deal thru Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews for people still danating to the cause... I will be offshore the next few days but you can email me off our website so I have your email.. www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or PM me and I'll get with ya when we get in.. Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I could clear my schedule when the weather gets better!!
> I'd have to bring extra undies for mess I'd make over that chance!


Can you go Get Tight we leave at 6:00am tomorrow?  Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> I have a few MJs left, and can get them to you.. I am just getting people to donate the money to the Everyday Heroes... If you want a painted Swordfish Bill on it I get a great deal thru Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews for people still danating to the cause... I will be offshore the next few days but you can email me off our website so I have your email.. www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or PM me and I'll get with ya when we get in.. Thanks Capt. Ahab


Caution: MJ has been known to cause a condition known as

Boobytrapitis: symptoms include severe tightness, sore shoulders, sore arms and uncontrollable drag screaming. Check with your doctor to make sure that your heart is healthy enough before using MJ!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

jgale said:


> Caution: MJ has been known to cause a condition known as
> 
> Boobytrapitis: symptoms include severe tightness, sore shoulders, sore arms and uncontrollable drag screaming. Check with your doctor to make sure that your heart is healthy enough before using MJ!


Ha!..... Perfect!:rotfl:


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Can you go Get Tight we leave at 6:00am tomorrow?  Capt. Ahab


I'm in if you still have as spot!
Very excited about the opportunity!
Just left you a text.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

jgale said:


> Caution: MJ has been known to cause a condition known as
> 
> Boobytrapitis: symptoms include severe tightness, sore shoulders, sore arms and uncontrollable drag screaming. Check with your doctor to make sure that your heart is healthy enough before using MJ!


Warning!... Use extreme caution. MJ is often surrounded by multiple people talking large amounts of sh!t!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I'm in if you still have as spot!
> Very excited about the opportunity!
> Just left you a text.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Tight Sucka!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I'm in if you still have as spot!
> Very excited about the opportunity!
> Just left you a text.


Get ready for a helluva a good time and a hands on first class lesson in the art of sword fishing. Congrats on the invite! Bar none, best fishing trip I have ever been on.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

CAT TALES said:


> Warning!... Use extreme caution. MJ is often surrounded by multiple people talking large amounts of sh!t!!!


I do seem to recall being promised a black eye once you got out of the chair :rotfl:

Not admitting that there was any trash talking or anything 

COLOR! Just kidding I don't see anything.... :rotfl:


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

No idea how I'm gonna sleep tonight!! GONNA GET TIGHT TOMORROW ON THE BOOBY TRAP SUCKAS!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

jgale said:


> I do seem to recall being promised a black eye once you got out of the chair :rotfl:
> 
> Not admitting that there was any trash talking or anything
> 
> COLOR! Just kidding I don't see anything.... :rotfl:


Yall are freakin' comedians!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> Warning!... Use extreme caution. MJ is often surrounded by multiple people talking large amounts of sh!t!!!


Lmao! You ever get that stuff out of your ear?  Capt. Ahab

Ps.. Check out The Pelagic Gear website and Facebook.. I heard they have pictures of your daytime sword my brother! I havnt seen it. Just had a few folks email me it was there.. They said your fish had around 1000 likes just today.. And you can bet its the fish they ate liking ! Lol... See ya Wedsnday Sucka! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

En Fuego said:


> No idea how I'm gonna sleep tonight!! GONNA GET TIGHT TOMORROW ON THE BOOBY TRAP SUCKAS!!!!!


See ya in the AM bro! It is time.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

En Fuego said:


> No idea how I'm gonna sleep tonight!! GONNA GET TIGHT TOMORROW ON THE BOOBY TRAP SUCKAS!!!!!


Good luck Brutha!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll just watch this video again..... Without a bluefin.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I just watched it too my brother...nice work Joey


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Gracias El Capitan!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

CAT TALES said:


> I'll just watch this video again..... Without a bluefin.


That's a pretty solid point there Joey! Maybe Brett was holdin out on us


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The wind must stop!!!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Next week. Wave as you blast by in that big battle wagon!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Next week. Wave as you blast by in that big battle wagon!


I hope so my brother.. This is getting bad.. Im getting landsick!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude that pic is awesome!! The sea gods need to make the wind stop blowing!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I hope so my brother.. This is getting bad.. Im getting landsick!


That's a thing I hear.... 

Mid week still looks doable even for us skeeter fleeters.


----------

